# Cher region of France



## TessMc (9 d ago)

Hi we bought a property in a little hamlet in central France near Henrichmont. Going to take a year there with 2 kids primary school age to do it up. Is it difficult to integrate into the community there. I have some French but don’t know what the supports are like? Thanks 😊


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's really hard to generalize about the integration process in various towns and areas around France. There are more than 30,000 "towns" in France and each one has its own "character" to a certain extent. It can also depend quite a bit on what you mean by "supports" - whether in terms of language or culture or whatever. Normally, the best approach is to throw yourself into the Great Unknown - always start off by approaching people in French (no matter how hesitant or badly you think you speak). The effort will be much appreciated - and you may very well stumble on locals who are only too happy to "practice their English" with you. 

Make friends early on with the mairie (i.e. the town hall) even if only to ask them for a listing of their local associations (usually sports groups, and "hobby" groups - like photography, music, hiking, crafts, etc.). Joining a local association is a great way to make friends, practice your French and have a good time in the process.


----------



## TessMc (9 d ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's really hard to generalize about the integration process in various towns and areas around France. There are more than 30,000 "towns" in France and each one has its own "character" to a certain extent. It can also depend quite a bit on what you mean by "supports" - whether in terms of language or culture or whatever. Normally, the best approach is to throw yourself into the Great Unknown - always start off by approaching people in French (no matter how hesitant or badly you think you speak). The effort will be much appreciated - and you may very well stumble on locals who are only too happy to "practice their English" with you.
> 
> Make friends early on with the mairie (i.e. the town hall) even if only to ask them for a listing of their local associations (usually sports groups, and "hobby" groups - like photography, music, hiking, crafts, etc.). Joining a local association is a great way to make friends, practice your French and have a good time in the process.


Great thanks for the reply and the wise words of being open to the adventure and the Unknown. If there are any expats who have moved to this area of France around Henrichemont /Aubigny sur Nere would love to hear of your experiences. Thanks a mil


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

I live about 60km south of Bourges so not a million miles away, but in the Allier rather than the Cher. It took me a lot longer than a year to 'integrate' but that was probably down to me, and in any case 'integration ' will mean different things to different folks. Bev gives some excellent advice and maybe you will find it easier with kids also. Who knows !

Good luck in any case.


----------



## TessMc (9 d ago)

conky2 said:


> I live about 60km south of Bourges so not a million miles away, but in the Allier rather than the Cher. It took me a lot longer than a year to 'integrate' but that was probably down to me, and in any case 'integration ' will mean different things to different folks. Bev gives some excellent advice and maybe you will find it easier with kids also. Who knows !
> 
> Good luck in any case.


Thanks for the reply much appreciated


----------

